# Confession.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

How cool would it be to play in a band like A perfect circle!
Extremely cool !


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool, but not as cool as say playing in Mustard Plug.... Then again I base this solely on the ammount of jumping the band members do on stage...


----------

